
Kanye West’s lawyer orders “Coinye” to cease-and-desist just before launch - bcn
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/01/kanye-wests-lawyer-orders-coinye-to-cease-and-desist-just-before-launch/
======
evolve2k
So the bet is 'Can we stay anonymous long enough to launch this thing, profit
from the controversial publicity and cash out without being outed'.

Which one really is the gangster here?

~~~
twerquie
Kanye West makes no claims about being a gangster. In fact, when his music
first became popular, it ushered in an era of non-gangster "backpack" rap, at
a time when "I've been shot 6 times" 50 Cent was on top of the charts.

~~~
garrettdreyfus
Thank you for pointing this out, I often see rappers and particularly kanye
being degraded by people who no little about the history of rap.( Not bashing
your parent by the way. I mean in general.)

------
dmk23
Great publicity stunt and does not look like this lawsuit has a leg to stand
on. Good for them that Kanye took the bait.

~~~
gmu3
I guess time will tell, but I think this is a pretty slam dunk trademark
infringement case (like it or not). Also it isn't a function of them taking
the bait or not, trademarks have to be actively defended if the owner wishes
to retain them.

------
loso
Do people really look at Kanye West as a "gangsta" rapper? A small matter but
I find it interesting that the makers of the coin who I assume are either fans
or at the very least familiar with his music labeled him as such.

~~~
misuba
No, they don't. Gangsta rap as a style and thematic focus is a long way from
what Kanye does.

Also, it doesn't look like anyone described him as such - the article contains
the quote "like isn't he some big fuckin' gangster." The context is that he's
making threats, albeit legal ones. So while the would-be creators of Coinye
are certainly coming off looking like morons, they haven't made the particular
mistake of labeling Kanye as "gangsta."

~~~
gaius
I dunno, he is closely associated with Dr Dre these days. But as you say it is
neither here nor there.

~~~
twerquie
He has virtually no association with Dr Dre.

~~~
gaius
Watch The Throne?

~~~
twerquie
AFAIK Dr. Dre hasn't done a stitch of work for or with Kanye in any capacity.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watch_the_Throne#Personnel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watch_the_Throne#Personnel)

------
daemonk
It is kind of a dick thing to do to someone. The creators are just
profiteering off a celebrity's infamy.

------
shitlord
Lawyers really don't understand technology... they just added fuel to the
fire.

~~~
rayiner
How is "technology" implicated in a relevant way here? Kanye is entitled to
control how his name and mark are used, and it's utterly irrelevant whether
the folks misusing the mark are creating a cryptocurrency or a specialty
doughnut shop. You can't just wave your hands and shout "technology!" and
pretend all the existing rules don't apply to you as a result.

What's shocking to me is how immature the creator of Coinye is being. What
possible technological purpose does it serve to make the Kanye reference to
name a cryptocurrency? It smacks of a childish attempt to create publicity. If
I were Kanye I'd be pissed if someone tried to use my image and my fame to
peddle his ideology-based product.

~~~
rblatz
I think the point is that the technology is designed to not have a central
person or organization to sue or shutdown. So serving a cease and desist
letter isn't just pointless, it is counterproductive.

~~~
wmf
Someone is writing the software and Web site; it didn't spontaneously evolve.

------
ck2
cyberpiracy? All the other claims I could see but why throw cyberpiracy in
there to make your argument weaker?

There is no "piracy" going on. Just a vague parody of a celebrity.

Personally I think we could all do with less celebrity worship so if this
dies, all for the best.

Now dogecoin, that was fun and educational because you got to experience all
the facinating things about crypto currency with low penalty and fast updates.
Making a mistake with Bitcoin or Litecoin is an expensive learning curve by
comparison.

------
garrettdreyfus
The insinuation that kanye is trying to take over a crypto currency is
laughable to me. Although the anti corporation sentiment of it would fit the
theme of yeezus.

